# How long will a 40 gallon breeder last?



## PetCactus (Jul 6, 2009)

If i got a tegu about 1 month old, how long will it last before i gotta get a new enclosure or a custom?


----------



## Honda (Jul 6, 2009)

ive had my tegu for a month (he still had green head when i got him) in a 40 gallon breeder and hes almost out grown it already..i would say about 2 moonths old would be pushing it


----------



## PetCactus (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, Thanks lot, IM new and dont have a tegu yet. But it seems liek the perfect reptile for me.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 6, 2009)

I got a baby last summer from Bobby... based on her growth I don't think a 40 gal would last long at all... I think a 75 gal would be fine for it's first summer and into it';s second (if it hibernates) but not through the entire second summer... or not through it's entire first winter if it doesn't hibernate... 

My girl is in a 4' x 2' x 2' cage and I expect her to have outgrown it by the time she wakes up from this upcoming hibernation...


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 6, 2009)

My friend has had his Tegu that's almost a year old in a 4ft by 2ft by 2ft for 8 months and she barely out growing it. But its because its a she. She just over 3 feet now, she might get a up grade soon. I would go big first if you can


----------



## PetCactus (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks alot guys. Im trying to keep it as small as possible for as long as possible before i can save up money for a custom one. LOL great help, Looks like im getting a baby girl or one with melabotic Bone disease. I do liek to rescue the ones that arent within proper care!


----------

